# Last-minute assistance please..



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Help help!
I'm finishing up a project for my large quantity class. I need to know, when serving cheeses as a final course, how much (weight) should we allow per guest? I have a 3 cheese selection. Everything will be pre-portioned on the plate.

Thanks!

oops, one more thing: What sauce would you like to see with your almond crusted salmon on lentils?

[ March 12, 2001: Message edited by: Anneke ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Anneke,
1 oz ea, per cheese.3 oz total + garnish is plenty.

For the salmon, I would consider the texture and flavor of your lentils and almonds,so I would do a simple buerre noissette (sp)with a squeeze of fresh lemon just to add some acid.stay away from heavy,cloying sauces.
The sauce should be a bridge and help to amplify to flavors on the plate without being to dominent on it's own.
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Thanks Chef, perfect timing too! I was just filling the blanks..

Can you make large quantities of beurre noisette? It's for a small function...


----------

